# Zuleitung Rechnen



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
wenn in Schaltschrank kommen rein 4 FU und muss man 4 E-Motoren , jede 2,2 KW / 400 V steuern.
Wie muss man Zuleitung für Schaltschrank rechnen ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Gast (28 Februar 2006)

1. Du solltest sowas nur machen, wenn Du weißt wie es geht.

2. Wenn Du schon nicht weißt wie es geht, solltest Du zumindest wissen wo Du das nachlesen kannst.

3. Wenn Du das auch nicht weißt, dann bitte lasse die Finger davon.


----------



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hi,
jö,
ich mage diese Forum!
waldy


----------



## Adenauer (28 Februar 2006)

Du solltes von der Leistung deiner Fus ausgehen nicht von der der Motoren.

Bei der Zuleitungsberechnung auf Länge Umgebunstemperatur Häufung achten.

Was ist sonst noch im Schaltschrank verbaut???????


----------



## Immergewinner (28 Februar 2006)

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Zuleitungsberechnung auf Länge Umgebunstemperatur Häufung achten.


 
...gesamt Anschlussleistung, max. zul. Spannungsfall, Verlegeart und Leistungsreserve.


----------



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hi,

"Was ist sonst noch im Schaltschrank verbaut???????" -  na ja, noch SPS, ein par Schützte- nur kleine Stromverbrauch.
-Spannungsfall 1,5 % ( nicht 3)
-Länger 50 Meter
- Verlegeart B2

Und wie muss man Schmelzsicherung dafür Rechnen?


----------



## Adenauer (28 Februar 2006)

A=(Wurzel3*I*l*cos)/(delta U(in Volt)*Roh)

hoffe das ist so verständlich

Damit hast du den Querschitt.
Anschließen musst du in eine Tabelle gucken in der Steht welches Kabel du wie belasten darfts und danach halt die Sicherung Auswählen.


----------



## lefrog (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kann Dir diese Quelle ans Herz legen - da stehen viele Dinge ausführlich drin...

http://www.schaltungsbuch.de

Dein Problem:
http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/norm019.html

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hi,
habe das Buch schon angeguckt.
Was fehlt mir da, das ist Umrechnungsfaktoren nach VDE 0 298 Teil 4,
da fehlt anzahl mehradrige Leitung- genau mit 5 Ader 
gruß waldy

P.S. sonst ich finde diese Buch als Gute Hilfe


----------



## knabi (1 März 2006)

Du mußt bei 3 Adern nachsehen - gemeint ist die Anzahl der belasteten Adern, bei Drehstrom also *3*, bei Wechselstrom *2*!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MSB (1 März 2006)

Gemeint ist die Häufung der Kabel,

Du hast also 5 Kabel im Kanal oder so,
der nächsthöhere Tabelleneintrag ist 6.

Du musst also immer den nächst höhere Anzahl der Kabel annehmen.

Das mit der Aderanzahl wurde von Waldy wohl falsch gedeutet/geschrieben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (1 März 2006)

Hi,
Danke für Fehler korrektur.

Von mir:
"da fehlt anzahl mehradrige Leitung- genau mit 5 Ader "- ups,ja, genau, habe mich vertippt.
Ok, dann für meine Fehlerschreibung- entschuldige mich.

Ich meinte über  Häufung der Kabel .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (1 März 2006)

Hallo,
da sind die Berechnungen.


-----------------------


Cu = 56
Spannungsabfall 1,5 %
Länge von Kabel 50 Meter
Verlegeart - B2
Cos F – 0,8
Wirkungsgrad - 0,8


------------Udelta x U ---- 1,5 % x 400V
Udelta = -------------- = ---------- ----- = 6 V
------------100%---------------100%



------------Pab------------- 2,2 KW
P zu = --------------- = ----------------- = 2750 W ( M 1 )
-----Wirkungsgrad n ----------0,8




--------Pzu ---------------2750 W
I = ----------------- = ---------------------- = 4,96 A 
----1,73 x U x cos F ---1.73 x 400V x 0,8



oder als ganze Zahl 4,96 A = 5 A ( M 1 )


Für Motoren M2, M3, M4 ist gleiche Berechnung, weil Motoren sind mit Gleichen Angaben vorgesehen.



P gesamt = P1 + P2 + P3 + P4 = 2750 + 2750 + 2750 + 2750 = 11000 W

I gesamt = I1+I2+I3+I4 = 5+5+5+5 = 20 A

-------------------L x P----------------- 50 Meter x 11000 W
Steigleitung = ----------------------- = ---------------------------- = 4,09 mm2
-----------------Cu x Udelta x U -------------56 x 6V x 400V




Kommt noch Temperatur dazu 45 Grad – Faktor 0,79

--------------20 A
I gesamte = ------ = 25,3 A 
-------------0,79 


Leitungsauswahl Querschnitt
a- nach Steigleitung Berechnung 4,09 mm2
b- nach Stromm 25 A liegt Querschnitt laut Tabelle 4 mm2

Also in erste Falle Querschnit ist 4,09 mm 2
Für Sichere Seite passt am bestens 6 mm2

P.S. und Danke an Leute für Hilfe


----------

